# Aspire Nautilis Coils vs Kanger OCC coils



## MunG (9/6/15)

Hey guys,

So i have a subtank mini and a nautilis mini,
What i am experiencing from the these devices is that the aspire coils will last a week or so @ 13.5 watt
And the kanger 1.2 ohm at 22 watt for almost 3 weeks and going strong.

The aspire coils are 1.8 ohm btw.

Is this normal ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

Same juice? I don't think you can really compare coils, especially different brands with different ohms. How would you determine if the coil is done?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (9/6/15)

Well the juices are mixed but most of them are high vg.
I would not expect the time to be that much in the two especially if its a huge power gap
Id expect the opisite.

I swap between both tanks troughout the day so useage is similar.

When the vape is low and the taste is reall nasty, then it must be the coil ?

What i am trying to get at is the average user experience out of these, i also know there is a 1.6ohm aspire coil
That seems better i dont know.

It will cost a lot less in the long run using my kanger if this is true.

Any input is great, and i love both tanks too


----------



## Nooby (9/6/15)

MunG said:


> Well the juices are mixed but most of them are high vg.
> I would not expect the time to be that much in the two especially if its a huge power gap
> Id expect the opisite.
> 
> ...



Yes you right, low vapour and nasty taste is spot on for a 'done' coil . In my opinion, a lower ohm coil burns hotter and likely more chance of burning the juice and leaving less residue behind compared to the higher ohm coil. Now, to answer your question , an average coil can last for 2 weeks, a month and sometimes even longer. All depends on your usage, juice and watts etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

I wouldnt use high vg on the BVC, the structure of the coil and the layers of wicking that finally lead to the coil seem like they would take longer, BVC coils use a 3 different materials each probably has its own saturation rate. This is designed for flavour I expect the tank and coils were design for 50/50 - 70/30 juices. I'm talking from my own personal experience and what I have noticed. I might be way off in my understanding.

Using the 1.6 ohm coils I get better vapor production at lower wattage. I found the bvc needs attention, one needs to fill the tank before it gets to the holes that lead down into the coil. when chain vaping allow time for the wick to get saturated again that bubble has to form after each vape.

I got my aspire nautalis mini coils to last 3 weeks by being more conscious of vaping a dry wick, IMHO coils dont burn out wicks do.

The kanger occ uses one material allows for allot for wick saturation thru the juice channels.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

Average 2 weeks is my experience with HRH and daughter in law with the Nautilus Mini 1.6 ohm coils, around 8 W.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MunG (9/6/15)

Wow thats some good info,

Well if that is the case on vg ratio i will try lower vg in the nautilis.
And chain less in vaping, ill have on in the right hand and other in the left LMAO

I will also try the 1.6 coils next time.

8weeks ? Damn that is like a pack of coils in 10 months or so.

Thank you guys for the info


----------



## moonunit (9/6/15)

Also found my Nautilus coils don't last that long, maybe 10 days if Im lucky at this at 11W on a MVP 2.0 or 9W on a Smok BT50. Only use it as an in case of emergency vape now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/6/15)

The 1.6 ohm Aspire coils have smaller wicking holes than the 1.8 ohms do. I wouldn't recommend them. The hollow tank is also a good buy, it leaves the wicking holes completely open, while the chimney on the standard glass tank partially covers them. 60% VG in the Nauti mini started giving me issues, I try to stick to 50/50 in it. I only use mine in the car, but around 2ml a day average at 12W and it lasts the better part of a month for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MunG (9/6/15)

@moonunit i agree on switching to the same thing, as a backup. But il work my way trough and post again 
Once i get my kbox and posibly evic too


----------



## Twisper (9/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> I wouldnt use high vg on the BVC, the structure of the coil and the layers of wicking that finally lead to the coil seem like they would take longer, BVC coils use a 3 different materials each probably has its own saturation rate. This is designed for flavour I expect the tank and coils were design for 50/50 - 70/30 juices. I'm talking from my own personal experience and what I have noticed. I might be way off in my understanding.
> 
> Using the 1.6 ohm coils I get better vapor production at lower wattage. I found the bvc needs attention, one needs to fill the tank before it gets to the holes that lead down into the coil. when chain vaping allow time for the wick to get saturated again that bubble has to form after each vape.
> 
> ...




From my experience your obsevations is spot on....I get around 8 days out of the BVC (1.8 Ohm), 6ml a day usage.

You do have to look after your coil, if you like the largest airflow then you need to close down to the smallest hole now and again and take a few draws without firing just to wick the coil good (or just put your finger over the hole and take the light draw). Once it is just slightly burnt, the bad taste never go away. 

The OCC coil (1.5 OHm) definately lasts longer, I get around 14 days with the same liquid, same usage, but at slightly higher wattage (18.5) is my sweet spot.

I do find however that my rebuild BVC coils lasts a bit longer, just tricky to get the build correct the first time, but after that it is just as easy to rebuild as the OCC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MunG (9/6/15)

Yeah seems its more than just me at least, i dont use the nautilus for lung hits though.

Also, i will attempt my first rebuild of the rba tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisper (9/6/15)

MunG said:


> Yeah seems its more than just me at least, i dont use the nautilus for lung hits though.
> 
> Also, i will attempt my first rebuild of the rba tomorrow




I also use the Nauti only for MTL. The Nano for lung hits.

The RBA should be even more easy than the OCC, you will nail it easily....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (9/6/15)

I have always been pretty good with these sort of finicky things and love tinkering.


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

Twisper said:


> From my experience your obsevations is spot on....I get around 8 days out of the BVC (1.8 Ohm), 6ml a day usage.
> 
> You do have to look after your coil, if you like the largest airflow then you need to close down to the smallest hole now and again and take a few draws without firing just to wick the coil good (or just put your finger over the hole and take the light draw). Once it is just slightly burnt, the bad taste never go away.
> 
> ...



Wow you manage to rebuild that coil, I've tried three times but it wasnt the same with regards to airflow. It makes sense that you get more days making your own coils. That wick is great for flavour and protects against leaking very well but it burns out pretty fast due to the saturation rate. 

I forgot to mention primer puffs, and your correct coil usage should be measured in ml rather than days.


----------



## Twisper (9/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Wow you manage to rebuild that coil, I've tried three times but it wasnt the same with regards to airflow. It makes sense that you get more days making your own coils. That wick is great for flavour and protects against leaking very well but it burns out pretty fast due to the saturation rate.
> 
> I forgot to mention primer puffs, and your correct coil usage should be measured in ml rather than days.



Yes I agree, I did mention 6ml a day usage,


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

Seems that the basics have been covered in here already 

Just some additional stuff. 

As noted, the OCC coils were designed for modern (higher VG) juices - just look at the juice holes on them compared to those on the nautilus coils  

Most likely the higher VG is wicking slower causing your wicks to run dryer than on the OCC - this results in the wick burning ever so slightly over time which might be responsible for the shorter life span. Ways around this would be to use 50/50 juice (as intended for these coils) or to add some distilled water to your high VG mixes to thin it out a bit 

Another thing you can do to extend the life of a coil is to soak them in alcohol (vodka is a popular choice, but any clear liquor should work) overnight, then rinse them off (or leave in some clean water for a while), and finally leave them to dry for a couple of hours. Do this every so often (3-5 days) and you may find you get quite a bit more life out of them. Of course this will not help if you happen to burn the wick inside, this only takes care of flavours saturating your wick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (9/6/15)

Anyone try the vapourshark temp limiting coil for this tank ? I was curious to try but VapeCartel didnt have stock at vapecon and I sold my nautilus today.


----------



## wikked (10/6/15)

The latest Nautilas coils have bigger juice holes and appear to have a more organic cotton type wicking material. It still suffers with higher VG juices and more complex flavor juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Twisper (10/6/15)

wikked said:


> The latest Nautilas coils have bigger juice holes and appear to have a more organic cotton type wicking material. It still suffers with higher VG juices and more complex flavor juices.




I agree, they are however easier to rebuild, the amount of cotton do not have to be as precise as with the older models.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Twisper (20/6/15)

I played around a bit this morning and shaped the top end of my Nano tank on the lathe, it was always a bit square for me..... Or maybe I just got too use to the look of my Nauti mini.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MunG (20/6/15)

Hell no, I love the look on the Kanger, its a different look that is something else to the norm.

I am still vaping on my 0.5 OCC coil, 3 weeks now and the nautilus has had another coil change already.
A lot more juice goes trough the subtank than the nauti ofc, setup for lung hits.

So I am still on the decision that the Kanger Coils are a lot better, and I have had plenty of juices 
NCV, World wonders, Skyblue, and in both tanks too.

Nauti @ 13 Watt
Subtank at 22-25 watt depending on juice

the OCC coils are more expensive, sure but the time they last, it justifies it by a butt-loads
I also will swap day to day on the 2 tanks to keep it consistent, around 4 ml juice on each
each day so its not that much

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

MunG said:


> Hell no, I love the look on the Kanger, its a different look that is something else to the norm.
> 
> I am still vaping on my 0.5 OCC coil, 3 weeks now and the nautilus has had another coil change already.
> A lot more juice goes trough the subtank than the nauti ofc, setup for lung hits.
> ...



I can't yet speak to the durability, but the flavour on the new SubTank coils (the ones that are released along with the Subox Mini) are vastly improved from the current ones. Soon as these land locally you should try some - they are backward compatible with the current SubTanks (Mini + Nano + Plus)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

